# New Update Available



## chsscgas

According to Margret at http://twitter.com/tivodesign there is a new update for Premiere TiVos.


----------



## innocentfreak

I wish TiVo would take a page out of most other companies out there and release patch notes.


----------



## Monty2_2001

Says fixes lockups, everyone report please. I don't have mine hooked up yet, cable card comes Tuesday. Would be nice to skip past the problems if this works!


----------



## aaronwt

I just forced a connection on the seven units I have setup


----------



## aaronwt

All mine got a "pending restart" after forcing a connection.


----------



## wolfskinbjc

aaronwt said:


> All mine got a "pending restart" after forcing a connection.


I'm suprised with so many posts you don't know that you need to 'force' the restart....

Got to messages & settings, help, restart dvr....

this will force your service update...

I just did mine, updated REALLY fast...

Software is 14.1c now...

maybe a little faster.? not enough time to mess with it yet...


----------



## aaronwt

wolfskinbjc said:


> I'm surprised with so many posts you don't know that you need to 'force' the restart....
> 
> Got to messages & settings, help, restart dvr....
> 
> this will force your service update...
> 
> I just did mine, updated REALLY fast...
> 
> Software is 14.1c now...
> 
> maybe a little faster.? not enough time to mess with it yet...


Yes I forced a restart after it showed "pending restart" They are all back up with 14.1c.

I just figured "pending restart" was enough to post. I figured it implied that I would restart it. But I guess I also could have also waited and let it restart on it's own at 2AM. Since I'm going to bed now anyway.


----------



## bkentley

The HD Menu SW Version is now 1-0/2010.04.15-1734

Will have to wait and see if the lockups stop now.


----------



## Dreamin

SW version: 14.1c-01-03-746
HD Menu Ver: 1-0/2010.04.15-1743

HD UI definitely seems faster


----------



## tanoanian

just updated mine and had a random reboot while watching a recording...random reboots fix lockups?


----------



## Goldwing2001

I'm downloading the update right now.


----------



## tanoanian

2nd random reboot after updating. This update is crap.


----------



## DrKnightArcher

Just updated, agree with the faster UI, not by much, but definite. I was getting lockups only with multiple recordings going on and fast switching to the HD UI and back before, shall see what comes with time. Tanoaninan seems to be getting the brunt of troubles, just watching a recording.


----------



## bbowen

Hmm, I just set up my Premiere last night and it now shows version "a" of the software. Forcing an update now.


----------



## [email protected]

No lock-ups or reboots here with the updated software. Will report if I see any.

Reboots have usually been associated with hardware issues including bad cable cards and drives in the past. Premiere does not have a long enough track record to generalize on this issue, though.


----------



## Monty2_2001

Just locked up on a youtube video, rats


----------



## cydeweyz

[email protected] said:


> Reboots have usually been associated with hardware issues including bad cable cards and drives in the past. Premiere does not have a long enough track record to generalize on this issue, though.


100% of my lockups have been on the HD Tivo Central screen.


----------



## SoBayJake

Ok, call me crazy, I just downloaded the new update and "Pending restart." Did they get rid of the "restart" in the HD UI? I've only found it by switching back to classic. (Or just yanking the plug).

Maybe I'm too tired!?!?


----------



## Goldwing2001

SoBayJake said:


> Ok, call me crazy, I just downloaded the new update and "Pending restart." Did they get rid of the "restart" int he HD UI? I've only found it by switching back to classic. (Or just yanking the plug).
> 
> Maybe I'm too tired!?!?


Goto Messages & Settings >> Help >>Restart


----------



## SoBayJake

Goldwing2001 said:


> Goto Messages & Settings >> Help >>Restart


Thanks!
Should have known they'd put it in some random place. I don't get why they moved things in the "classic" UI when you get there from the HD UI.


----------



## weatherlover1

I forced a restart this morning so I now have the new update. It will be interesting to see if its still freezing or not. Anyone had time to play around with it?


----------



## timstack8969

I also received "Pending Restart" overnight. I will update later.


----------



## xbr23

^^ i forced a restart by pulling the plug. i now have the update, HDUI definitely seems faster. no lock up yet, but it's early in the day. 

thanks for the heads up on the update.


----------



## cranbers

I think it was prob crucial they put the update out asap. Us day 1 adopters are coming up on the 30 day return window. Haha


----------



## ldobson

Wow TiVo sent out a fix on my Birthday! Thanks TiVo!


----------



## cica

Hopefully, they're putting this out to shake out some of the bugs before the official release at the end of the month?


----------



## gweempose

ldobson said:


> Wow TiVo sent out a fix on my Birthday! Thanks TiVo!


Perhaps you should wait and see if this update actually fixes anything before getting all excited.


----------



## Richard Cranium

Did the restart... Pushed the "TiVo Central" button and wala!!

It locked up. 

It was working flawlessly before, Never had a lock up till now. Not happy at all.

Just pulled the plug and will see what happens.


----------



## innocentfreak

For those who get lockups after 14.1c and have Twitter, I would suggest you send a message to Margret Schmidt AKA TiVodesign on twitter.


----------



## Mike-Mike

ldobson said:


> Wow TiVo sent out a fix on my Birthday! Thanks TiVo!


happy birthday yo :up:


----------



## Richard Cranium

Ok, my XL in the bedroom running version "a" locked up on the tivo central screen when I went to update it. TWICE, actually. Weird that they both locked up for the first time minutes of each other.

2 hard resets and a download, restart later, BOTH my Series 4's are updated to "c" and working again.

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## DaveWhittle

Still getting the missing audio bug... Watched a recording, deleted it, and there was no sound when exiting. Changing the channel fixed the problem.

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## aaronwt

I've never seen it or not heard it.


----------



## bobrt6676

Rebooted now have 14.1c update and definitely faster. No hang-ups (yet) YEA!!


----------



## moguitars

I've connected and restarted twice and I'm still on software version A. Am I missing a step here? I have no messages about an update or impending restart.


----------



## vansmack

This morning I had the "(!) Zoom" error in the graphic window, but the HD Menu was still responsive (14c). Baby steps, but I'll definitely take it. I'm going to give the HD Menu a go for a couple days (again).


----------



## TiVoMargret

If anyone experiences lockups with this new update, please send email to my first name at tivo.com and include your TiVo serial number, date and time of the lockup, and what you were doing at the time. We want to track these down. Thanks!

--Margret


----------



## DaveWhittle

TiVoMargret said:


> If anyone experiences lockups with this new update, please send email to my first name at tivo.com and include your TiVo serial number, date and time of the lockup, and what you were doing at the time. We want to track these down. Thanks!
> 
> --Margret


Thanks for checking in Margret! :up:

I tweeted you a minor glitch (loss of audio after deleting a finished playback, fixed by changing channels), but so far things seem to be better with the HD-UI after update.


----------



## KnordRW

DaveWhittle said:


> Still getting the missing audio bug... Watched a recording, deleted it, and there was no sound when exiting. Changing the channel fixed the problem.
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


I get this occasionally, mostly on one of my two setups. I suspect this is an HDMI handshake issue, as the one I have the issue on most also seems to have a lot of issues with losing HDCP - I can tell it's about to happen because my AVR display goes crazy trying to detect the audio format being fed to it, then the screen flashes, goes black, and then (if I'm in live tv), starts flashing between picture and static on screen. If I go into tivo central when it's doing this, the video window in the corner is blank and has the "press ZOOM" caption, and exiting back out to live tv gives me the "HDMI connection not allowed" message. Only way I've found to recover from that is to power cycle the tivo.

What's maddening about this is that this is the first time I've ever had any kind of HDMI handshake issues with any device, and that includes the FiOS Motorola dvrs that have well known HDMI issues connected to the very same setup as the tivo is now. Anyone else having similar issues? My setup is an XL premiere connected via hdmi to a Sony STR-DG920, which is connected via hdmi to a Toshiba 65HM167 DLP tv.

And yes, before anyone asks - I'm still having the issue with the new software update - in fact it came out of the reboot after the upgrade with the issue, needed an immediate power cycle.


----------



## DaveWhittle

KnordRW said:


> I get this occasionally, mostly on one of my two setups. I suspect this is an HDMI handshake issue, as the one I have the issue on most also seems to have a lot of issues with losing HDCP


Maybe, but my setup is HDMI to TV for video only, and audio is optical to AVR. Is optical out audio involved in the HDMI handshake?


----------



## ItsRounder

In the standard def interface I found that if you pause a live show whether it's recording or not and press the TiVo button on the remote and then press Live TV to go back to the show, the pause location will move ahead about 5-8 seconds. If you are paused, hit the TiVo button and go back to the show and repeat this a few times it will just keep forwarding the pause point with each press of the TiVo button. Does this also happen to those of you in the high def interface?


----------



## aaronwt

ItsRounder said:


> In the standard def interface I found that if you pause a live show whether it's recording or not and press the TiVo button on the remote and then press Live TV to go back to the show, the pause location will move ahead about 5-8 seconds. If you are paused, hit the TiVo button and go back to the show and repeat this a few times it will just keep forwarding the pause point with each press of the TiVo button. Does this also happen to those of you in the high def interface?


I just tried this with a couple of my boxes. They do not have this issue with the HDUi, but I did see it advance like you on the SD UI. Another reason for me to keep using the HD UI on my boxes.


----------



## ehoskins

vansmack said:


> This morning I had the "(!) Zoom" error in the graphic window, but the HD Menu was still responsive (14c). Baby steps, but I'll definitely take it. I'm going to give the HD Menu a go for a couple days (again).


Same EXACT thing happened to me. Definite improvement.


----------



## moguitars

moguitars said:


> I've connected and restarted twice and I'm still on software version A. Am I missing a step here? I have no messages about an update or impending restart.


Bump.

Anyone have any advice for me on how I can force my unit to download the update?


----------



## andrewl570

aaronwt said:


> Yes I forced a restart after it showed "pending restart" They are all back up with 14.1c.
> 
> I just figured "pending restart" was enough to post. I figured it implied that I would restart it. But I guess I also could have also waited and let it restart on it's own at 2AM. Since I'm going to bed now anyway.


My system shows 14.1c. now too. Anyone know what this update is?


----------



## williamsca

Nothing good to say so far with this update:

I forced a restart because of the "pending restart" status. I had set SD menus because of all the prior problems. After the restart, I went in to switch to the HD menus. The screen went blank and nothing happened after about 2 minutes. I unplugged and plugged back in. After the box came up again, I did now have the HD menus. I went to live tv, changed the channel on one of the tuners, hit live tv to switch back to the other tuner and the box froze. Unplug and plug back in. Sent email to Margret and posting this while I wait for the third reboot.


----------



## sghrush

KnordRW said:


> I get this occasionally, mostly on one of my two setups. I suspect this is an HDMI handshake issue, as the one I have the issue on most also seems to have a lot of issues with losing HDCP - I can tell it's about to happen because my AVR display goes crazy trying to detect the audio format being fed to it, then the screen flashes, goes black, and then (if I'm in live tv), starts flashing between picture and static on screen. If I go into tivo central when it's doing this, the video window in the corner is blank and has the "press ZOOM" caption, and exiting back out to live tv gives me the "HDMI connection not allowed" message. Only way I've found to recover from that is to power cycle the tivo.
> 
> What's maddening about this is that this is the first time I've ever had any kind of HDMI handshake issues with any device, and that includes the FiOS Motorola dvrs that have well known HDMI issues connected to the very same setup as the tivo is now. Anyone else having similar issues? My setup is an XL premiere connected via hdmi to a Sony STR-DG920, which is connected via hdmi to a Toshiba 65HM167 DLP tv.
> 
> And yes, before anyone asks - I'm still having the issue with the new software update - in fact it came out of the reboot after the upgrade with the issue, needed an immediate power cycle.


I have posted this in other topic strings but there definitely seems to be a HDMI handshake problem with the Premier. All my video outputs, except 1080i, deselect themselves after I try to go native on all five. I have new audio equipment and this never happened on the Tivo HD or other Direct TV DVRs.


----------



## FoxFireX

sghrush said:


> I have posted this in other topic strings but there definitely seems to be a HDMI handshake problem with the Premier. All my video outputs, except 1080i, deselect themselves after I try to go native on all five. I have new audio equipment and this never happened on the Tivo HD or other Direct TV DVRs.


Hey, could be worse. Mine deselects everything but 480p. I think it's something to do with my receiver not reporting what the TV supports when the TV isn't already up and running when the receiver powers up.


----------



## ltxi

Got 14.1.c today when I rebooted because of a recording transfer lock-up. Didn't lock up again for three whole hours.....when I tried to cancel a race recording because of the rain in Ft Worth. 

This thing also will not usually transfer recordings direct from my bedroom HD XL without dropping out about half way through. I have to transfer them to the Series 2 unit I've kept on line in the basement and then pull them into my living room Premiere. 

This is obviously all Comcast's fault, though......if they'd left well enough alone with their analog line-up, I still be running upgraded S2s and not be having these (expensive) problems.


----------



## aaronwt

sghrush said:


> I have posted this in other topic strings but there definitely seems to be a HDMI handshake problem with the Premier. All my video outputs, except 1080i, deselect themselves after I try to go native on all five. I have new audio equipment and this never happened on the Tivo HD or other Direct TV DVRs.


Maybe it's specific to your box. 
I'm not having any issues with my current setups with keeping the resolutions.


----------



## SoBayJake

aaronwt said:


> Maybe it's specific to your box.
> I'm not having any issues with my current setups with keeping the resolutions.


A bunch of people have reported reverting back to 1080i. Mine just did.

I am connected to a Denon AVR-3808, checked 720p, 1080i, & 1080p.
Put one turned on NBC (1080i) and the other on ABC (720p). Hitting LiveTV to toggle between the 2 produced the correct output.

Turned off the AVR and TV. Turned them back on. Voila...only 1080i is checked.

If I told the TiVo 720p, 1080i, and 1080p, then it should STICK. Even if my display won't support it, that's my issue, and that's why there if the "FORMAT" button on the front panel!


----------



## innocentfreak

I notice when my TiVos reboot like when applying the update the initial screen is in the wrong resolution. After that though it corrects itself. I still have yet to see it play the intro movie other than the THX screen though.


----------



## TrueTurbo

innocentfreak said:


> I notice when my TiVos reboot like when applying the update the initial screen is in the wrong resolution. After that though it corrects itself. I still have yet to see it play the intro movie other than the THX screen though.


Is the Premiere XL supposed to show an intro movie on boot-up!? Like you, I've only seen the THX logo followed by the TiVo Character in a spotlight. Isn't this all that's supposed to happen?


----------



## callejon

Has the 14.1c update helped any of these problems? I was thinking about buying the premiere, but was wondering if I should hold off.


----------



## aaronwt

TrueTurbo said:


> Is the Premiere XL supposed to show an intro movie on boot-up!? Like you, I've only seen the THX logo followed by the TiVo Character in a spotlight. Isn't this all that's supposed to happen?


That is the intro show for the XL.


----------



## Mike-Mike

aaronwt said:


> That is the intro show for the XL.


my six year old won't like that, I let him watch all the the Tivo animations from that one thread and he was very excited about the S4TP one, my TPXL will be here Tuesday, maybe I'll just use the You Tube app to add the other videos


----------



## chicagobrownblue

callejon said:


> Has the 14.1c update helped any of these problems? I was thinking about buying the premiere, but was wondering if I should hold off.


14.1c has helped my lockup problem. My lockup involved multiple hits to the live TV button and then hitting the Tivo button using the HD menu. There is briefly a busy yellow/green circle when I switch to the Tivo main menu but no lockup.


----------



## DaveWhittle

callejon said:


> Has the 14.1c update helped any of these problems? I was thinking about buying the premiere, but was wondering if I should hold off.


After two days, looks good on my end so far. Probably too soon to tell, but I feel confident that the C update is stable.


----------



## innocentfreak

aaronwt said:


> That is the intro show for the XL.


I thought it was supposed to show both. I must have misread it.


----------



## OrangeKid

Dreamin said:


> SW version: 14.1c-01-03-746
> HD Menu Ver: 1-0/2010.04.15-1743


After updating my Premiere XL it shows:

HD Menu Ver: 1-0/2010/04.15-1734

Is yours correct or are the digits transposed?


----------



## TiVoMargret

The update fixed the lockup related pressing the TIVO button and getting stuck on TiVo Central with the video playing in the corner, but no response to any of the remote control buttons. I have not seen any additional reports of this since the update.

I have had two reports of a crash after switch from SD to the HD menus immediately after the update. We are tracking these down. Please reboot after you switch to HD menus and you should be fine.

I have had just one report of multi-room viewing transfers locking up the Premiere. If you have multiple boxes, please try a transfer and if you experience any issues please email me the TiVo Serial Numbers of both boxes involved, the date and time of the problem, and exactly what you were trying to do. Send email to my first name at tivo.com.

Thanks!
--Margret


----------



## dewd2

No more issues with locking up at Tivo Central. Mine did lock up when switching back from SD to HD menus. I have transferred a program from Premiere to Premiere since the update without a problem.

So far so good....


----------



## lessd

TiVoMargret said:


> The update fixed the lockup related pressing the TIVO button and getting stuck on TiVo Central with the video playing in the corner, but no response to any of the remote control buttons. I have not seen any additional reports of this since the update.
> 
> I have had two reports of a crash after switch from SD to the HD menus immediately after the update. We are tracking these down. Please reboot after you switch to HD menus and you should be fine.
> 
> I have had just one report of multi-room viewing transfers locking up the Premiere. If you have multiple boxes, please try a transfer and if you experience any issues please email me the TiVo Serial Numbers of both boxes involved, the date and time of the problem, and exactly what you were trying to do. Send email to my first name at tivo.com.
> 
> Thanks!
> --Margret


I think that i can say from the people on this form, thank you for your post, this is what we all need so we can help you get the Series 4 to run better and by doing that we get our own Series 4s running more stable. 
I employ everybody to be courteous to Margret


----------



## dewd2

@TivoMargret. 


Thanks for checking in and keeping us up to date. Even if you can't fix the problem, a quick message letting everyone know what is going on goes a LONG way. I have many devices at my house that I communicate directly with the company via sites like this one. It is almost expected any more...


----------



## jmr50

TiVoMargret said:


> The update fixed the lockup related pressing the TIVO button and getting stuck on TiVo Central with the video playing in the corner, but no response to any of the remote control buttons. I have not seen any additional reports of this since the update.


To be clear, the same lockup symptoms resulting from the use of the 'Exit' button on older TiVo remotes is NOT fixed with this update?


----------



## Mike-Mike

pretty sweet customer service if you ask me


----------



## raker

TiVoMargret said:


> The update fixed the lockup related pressing the TIVO button and getting stuck on TiVo Central with the video playing in the corner, but no response to any of the remote control buttons. I have not seen any additional reports of this since the update.
> 
> I have had two reports of a crash after switch from SD to the HD menus immediately after the update. We are tracking these down. Please reboot after you switch to HD menus and you should be fine.
> 
> I have had just one report of multi-room viewing transfers locking up the Premiere. If you have multiple boxes, please try a transfer and if you experience any issues please email me the TiVo Serial Numbers of both boxes involved, the date and time of the problem, and exactly what you were trying to do. Send email to my first name at tivo.com.
> 
> Thanks!
> --Margret


Thank you Margaret. I know I feel better that someone from your company is listening. We are your fans.


----------



## tomm1079

Thats why i love these forums. Tivo people have always communicated with us. 

Ill try to transfer stuff tonight to test it out.


----------



## aaronwt

innocentfreak said:


> I thought it was supposed to show both. I must have misread it.


All I know for sure is that I have never seen the regular Premiere intro on my two XL boxes. They have always shown the THX intro and nothing else.


----------



## puckettcg

So far so good for me. Put it through a few hours of drills today to test it out - and no lockups. Menus are also more responsive.


----------



## Thuye

I changed back to the HDUI and within 3 minutes, locked up. Yes, I have the c update. Having been a TIVO user since the fist box came out (think it was mid-late 90's), I am disgusted with Tivo for releasing untested junk to their loyal users.

I've got a $500.00 HD Tivo that I have to turn into a series 3 to use.


----------



## SoBayJake

aaronwt said:


> All I know for sure is that I have never seen the regular Premiere intro on my two XL boxes. They have always shown the THX intro and nothing else.


I've only seen the THX intro and the brief TiVo spotlight intro, same as on my S3.

I don't even have the 6 (or so) intro videos on my XL, I only have 2 ("Welcome to TiVo" and "THX Optimizer"). Are the old 6 videos not used anymore? Another person mentioned they weren't seen when you had groups on, so I turned them off and still nada.


----------



## RoundTuit

aaronwt said:


> All I know for sure is that I have never seen the regular Premiere intro on my two XL boxes. They have always shown the THX intro and nothing else.


Ditto. I never got the $10 coupon for Amazon either.


----------



## tomm1079

Thuye said:


> I changed back to the HDUI and within 3 minutes, locked up. Yes, I have the c update. Having been a TIVO user since the fist box came out (think it was mid-late 90's), I am disgusted with Tivo for releasing untested junk to their loyal users.
> 
> I've got a $500.00 HD Tivo that I have to turn into a series 3 to use.


Margret post makes it very clear to reboot after you switch UI's. her post also says they know of that issue and working on a fix. So really if you are not going to post anything constructive why bother posting?

-------------------------

Side note: i personally been using the HDUI since it was released and have only suffered one lockup. I dont know how others keep getting lockups. You knew that pressing the tivo button 2 times ina row would lock up. A normal person would not press it quickly after finding that out. 
Yeah these bugs should have been fixed before we got the release....but most of the lockups are easy to avoid.


----------



## iceman527

Thuye said:


> I changed back to the HDUI and within 3 minutes, locked up. Yes, I have the c update. Having been a TIVO user since the fist box came out (think it was mid-late 90's), I am disgusted with Tivo for releasing untested junk to their loyal users.
> 
> I've got a $500.00 HD Tivo that I have to turn into a series 3 to use.


I have updated to the 14.1c and I have been getting more lockups. I have had tivos for years and told all my friends that they need to get one. I can't say that to them until all this is resolved. I think tivo must have the worst programmers working for them. This is ridiculous!


----------



## _Ryan_

For what it's worth, I've had zero lock-ups since the new update. 
Prior to installing the update, it would lock up in exactly the way Margret described.


----------



## innocentfreak

iceman527 said:


> I have updated to the 14.1c and I have been getting more lockups. I have had tivos for years and told all my friends that they need to get one. I can't say that to them until all this is resolved. I think tivo must have the worst programmers working for them. This is ridiculous!


If you haven't yet, make sure you email Margret.



TiVoMargret said:


> The update fixed the lockup related pressing the TIVO button and getting stuck on TiVo Central with the video playing in the corner, but no response to any of the remote control buttons. I have not seen any additional reports of this since the update.
> 
> I have had two reports of a crash after switch from SD to the HD menus immediately after the update. We are tracking these down. Please reboot after you switch to HD menus and you should be fine.
> 
> I have had just one report of multi-room viewing transfers locking up the Premiere. If you have multiple boxes, please try a transfer and if you experience any issues please email me the TiVo Serial Numbers of both boxes involved, the date and time of the problem, and exactly what you were trying to do. Send email to my first name at tivo.com.
> 
> Thanks!
> --Margret


----------



## cydeweyz

jmr50 said:


> To be clear, the same lockup symptoms resulting from the use of the 'Exit' button on older TiVo remotes is NOT fixed with this update?


I want to know about this also. I don't want to test the Exit button, mainly because I've been lockup free since the update. Anybody want to give it a try


----------



## videojanitor

aaronwt said:


> Maybe it's specific to your box.
> I'm not having any issues with my current setups with keeping the resolutions.


I have the same issue as sghrush -- I desperately want it to stay on 720p, but it keeps defaulting back to 1080i.


----------



## BlackBetty

_Ryan_ said:


> For what it's worth, I've had zero lock-ups since the new update.
> Prior to installing the update, it would lock up in exactly the way Margret described.


+1. Not a single lockup since 14.1c


----------



## 241705

Thanks for the information, TiVoMargret.

I re-enabled the video window following the update and spent a couple of hours with the Premiere yesterday. The lock-up issue has not returned.


----------



## cranbers

I just experienced a bug still in the "C" version:

while in tivo hd menu with preview window in upper right corner, playing recorded content the select button no longer works in the current menu.

I can move around the current menu buttons but that's it. I can't go back, delete, resume, play from beginning etc. When I press select, I even hear the sound the tivo hears the commands, but it won't respond to it. I can hit pause, and the playback in the upper right corner preview box will pause and unpause.

I am not sure if that's a "lock up" everyone is talking about. But I never had an issue where the tivo actually stops responding altogether. But this is just as bad.

I really don't like being stuck in this situation, so I immediately went back to the sd menu after the restart.

I did just notice the vp of user experience posts, she mentioned after switching to the hd menu, to restart the tivo. I am not sure if I did that or not, so maybe ill try it again.

That is pretty cool to have someone that high up at tivo who has some say and knowledge on the subject posting in a forum like this where everyone is pretty upset. I think that is a great move and it's much appreciated. It shows concern and communication is huge when you have a very big name like tivo, and a public relations nightmare which is the tivo premiere right now.

I hope the new interface is completely sooner rather then later. You have to admit its a little bit (little is a kind word) of a disappointment to deal with this kind of experience with a product you just bought and want to throughly enjoy. Definitely sours the enjoyment and leaves a nasty taste in the mouth.


----------



## Jimbo713

Since the surprise weekend "C" update my TiVo system is humming right along. No freezes, and transferring shows from a TiVi-HD to Premiere with no issues. AND - it's great to get the quick fix, and the communication from TiVo.


----------



## orangeboy

cranbers said:


> ...while in tivo hd menu with preview window in upper right corner, playing recorded content the select button no longer works in the current menu.
> 
> I can move around the current menu buttons but that's it. I can't go back, delete, resume, play from beginning etc. When I press select, I even hear the sound the tivo hears the commands, but it won't respond to it. I can hit pause, and the playback in the upper right corner preview box will pause and unpause...


Are you attempting to start playback of _two_ recordings (one in the Video Window, and a second from My Shows)?


----------



## jwcooper

Jimbo713 said:


> Since the surprise weekend "C" update my TiVo system is humming right along. No freezes, and transferring shows from a TiVi-HD to Premiere with no issues. AND - it's great to get the quick fix, and the communication from TiVo.


I had previously experienced lockups, but after 14.1c, I am now lockup free. The surprise update was definitely nice.

Now to countdown to the next patch with some more SD menus converted over to HD...


----------



## cranbers

orangeboy said:


> Are you attempting to start playback of _two_ recordings (one in the Video Window, and a second from My Shows)?


No, when this happens I am simply trying to stop playing the show.

steps
1. watching a recorded show.
2. Hit left arrow to get into tivo menu(harmony one remote) (upper right preview window is playing) gives all the options for current show playing)
3. highlight delete - push select
4. Nothing happens after pushing select for action, and im stuck in this menu screen as mentioned. All I can do is pull the plug and restart.

This has happened at least once every time i've used the tivo premiere over the last couple of weeks, so I just keep sd menu turned on instead of dealing with it. I was really hoping it was fixed with 14.1c, guess not.

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## jacksonian

My only "lockup" since the version c update has been if I try to scroll through My Shows list too fast, I get the green circle and the screen is frozen. However, I can hit Live TV and get out of it and then hit the TiVo button to get back in and everything is fine then.


----------



## cranbers

We really need to define "lockup" are we talking a complete physical lock, where the screen is completely frozen lights on the device no longer light up with remote control signals etc? Or is it just a matter of menus are not responsive? Like in my case where the preview window is still active with audio and video, but the menu won't respond to the select button?


----------



## ldobson

If you are using third party remotes, try swapping to the Tivo stock remote and see if you still experience these issues, there could be some bugs with remote codes which are causing issues. I have been using the stock remote and my Premiere has been rock solid since the update.

Hopefully I didnt jinx myself


----------



## DPF

Cranbers and Jacksonian,

This doesn't sound like a full lockup. The issue you are describing sounds more like more of a hold-up that actually does release after a while. I see this on my premiere as well.

I have to chalk it up to a network issue. WHen the TiVo is trying to acquire the graphic or "Album Art" for whatever is playing, along with the Discovery bar stuff. It will sit and not respond. Once it times out (the "Album Art" to the right of the menu gets a generic graphic inserted) then function returns.

If this is it, it kind of sucks as consumers network functionality is going to vary immensely. If the menu function is tied to this, there will never be consistent performance of the UI.

-DPF


----------



## cranbers

ldobson said:


> If you are using third party remotes, try swapping to the Tivo stock remote and see if you still experience these issues, there could be some bugs with remote codes which are causing issues. I have been using the stock remote and my Premiere has been rock solid since the update.
> 
> Hopefully I didnt jinx myself


Once the this issue occures, I have tried the regular tivo remote and it doesn't respond either. I guess I could try a little experiment to see if the harmony one is actually causing the issue. Perform the same steps with the stock remote then with the harmony one.


----------



## ldobson

cranbers said:


> Once the this issue occures, I have tried the regular tivo remote and it doesn't respond either. I guess I could try a little experiment to see if the harmony one is actually causing the issue. Perform the same steps with the stock remote then with the harmony one.


Yep Exactly, use the stock remote after a reboot, and continue using it until you have a lock up, if the box doesnt get locked, it may be a bug with the harmony. I have been using stock since the C update with a wife who is very commanding button wise, and the box is still standing.


----------



## cranbers

ldobson said:


> Yep Exactly, use the stock remote after a reboot, and continue using it until you have a lock up, if the box doesnt get locked, it may be a bug with the harmony. I have been using stock since the C update with a wife who is very commanding button wise, and the box is still standing.


Yeah nevermind, it is an issue already mentioned in the forum with the harmony one has to do the back arrow, I have to reprogram it for "live tv" instead:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=446085


----------



## revx

cranbers said:


> I just experienced a bug still in the "C" version:
> 
> while in tivo hd menu with preview window in upper right corner, playing recorded content the select button no longer works in the current menu.
> 
> I can move around the current menu buttons but that's it. I can't go back, delete, resume, play from beginning etc. When I press select, I even hear the sound the tivo hears the commands, but it won't respond to it. I can hit pause, and the playback in the upper right corner preview box will pause and unpause.
> 
> I am not sure if that's a "lock up" everyone is talking about. But I never had an issue where the tivo actually stops responding altogether. But this is just as bad.


I've had this happen as well. Not sure if I'm on the 'C' version of the software yet, but I was able to get out of this by reloading the HD interface... Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play, Play.
Seems fine since then. I'll check the s/w version when I get home.
re\/x


----------



## orangeboy

cranbers said:


> No, when this happens I am simply trying to stop playing the show...


To stop playing the recording, LiveTV must be used. You can pause the video (in the Video Window) by using the Pause button, or temporarily disabling the VW with the Slow button. I personally abhor the behavior of the (playing) recording going to the Video Window when using the left arrow to return to the previous menus, and turned the Video Window off. The VW would probably be off in my household anyway; I cannot concentrate on the menus with the audio from the VW babbling in the background. But that's just me...


----------



## cydeweyz

First problem since the update. Not a lockup, but a self-reboot. I haven't had one of these previously. 30 second skipping thru a recorded show, it froze for about 5 seconds then the screen went blank, and the Tivo boot screen appeared.


----------



## diamar

I had 3 lockups with the "c" version last night. All occured while scrolling to the bottom of the My Shows list (trying to get to the link to my other TiVo for transferring recordings). Or it might be related to the Netflix link on the My Shows menu, it's hard to tell.

After the first reboot, the HD menu looked fine but live TV sound was playing even though the preview was disabled. 

After the third reboot, I switched back to the SD menu system. At that point, it somehow reset my cablecard (telling me I had just inserted an M card). I rebooted again, and it didn't recognize any channels. I let it stew overnight (which cablecards seem to like), and had channels this morning. 

The overall user experience with the Premier is very poor. I like the look of the HD menus, but the half-complete interface makes the whole feel of the product seem cheesy. I trust they'll fix it, but this was clearly released before it was baked.


----------



## jkudlacz

@orangeboy

I don't like how this is programmed either. Using left arrow takes you back to My Shows but continues to Play your current show, this drives me crazy. I hate extra step where i have to hit Live TV then TiVo button again to remove that show, I also deleted the show from My Shows folder while it was paused in Top Right Corner. 

TiVo should just update their software so that when you hit left arrow it takes you back to the Show you were just playing screen like in SD but doesn't display it in top right corner.

Running update 14.1c so far no issues with Lock Ups, used it whole day Sunday after 2am update, but I have noticed another issue and it drives me a bit crazy, when I hit my Tivo and go between shows and from HDUI to SDUI because I selected a menu that has not been switched to SD yet and then hit Live TV nothing happens, I wait few seconds 3-5 to be exact and then I hit Live TV again because I think TiVo didn't get my first response, then 2-4 seconds later TiVo takes me to Live TV and displays info bar.

It looks like TiVo does recognize that I hit Live TV first time around but it takes about 7 seconds or so to react to it. Anyway thanks for update TiVo, keep working hard, yes a lot of use (loyal TiVo users are a bit disappointed but we are thankful that you are working hard to solve those problems for us). I will continue using HD UI and try to find issue (I hope I won't find to many of them) I really like the HD look and feel, and if all goes well I won't have to revert to SD UI like I did for past 9 days.


----------



## baimo

tomm1079 said:


> Margret post makes it very clear to reboot after you switch UI's. her post also says they know of that issue and working on a fix. So really if you are not going to post anything constructive why bother posting?
> ......................


It is easy for you to be calm if you only experienced one lockup. I have had lockups since day1 with this box. It is my first tivo and has been a bad experience. I called Tivo on the phone and they told me to return the box to best buy. Fortunately I read this forum and realized that the tivo csr's were not updated regarding the issue. So I read the forum switched to sd menus and really like the tivo box( I also have a HP Mediasmart server). I recently converted from dtv to cablevision and could not stand their dvr-cablebox(sa 8300hd0).
Anyway, SaturdayI saw the message that I had a sw update available and restarted my box. It installed and I was using the hd menu and freezing all over again. I am going to keep using the sd menu until al the glitches from the hdui are worked out.
I bought a new modern tivo and really expect the new interface to work. My dtv boxes had a modern interface working for a couple years now. 
I will try again (and this time reboot after the switch to hd menus), but honestly you can not expect the average consumer to be reading this forum and thread in order to have their tivo working. I am happy Margaret is here, but the csr's at tivo should be knowledgablke about their products.

This is not good support


----------



## ldobson

baimo said:


> It is easy for you to be calm if you only experienced one lockup. I have had lockups since day1 with this box. It is my first tivo and has been a bad experience. I called Tivo on the phone and they told me to return the box to best buy. Fortunately I read this forum and realized that the tivo csr's were not updated regarding the issue. So I read the forum switched to sd menus and really like the tivo box( I also have a HP Mediasmart server). I recently converted from dtv to cablevision and could not stand their dvr-cablebox(sa 8300hd0).
> Anyway, SaturdayI saw the message that I had a sw update available and restarted my box. It installed and I was using the hd menu and freezing all over again. I am going to keep using the sd menu until al the glitches from the hdui are worked out.
> I bought a new modern tivo and really expect the new interface to work. My dtv boxes had a modern interface working for a couple years now.
> I will try again (and this time reboot after the switch to hd menus), but honestly you can not expect the average consumer to be reading this forum and thread in order to have their tivo working. I am happy Margaret is here, but the csr's at tivo should be knowledgablke about their products.
> 
> This is not good support


Well whether you like it or not, you choose to be an early adopter, and such issues happen when you are on the bleeding edge of technology.

Are you using the stock Tivo Remote? or a third party remote?


----------



## cica

> Well whether you like it or not, you choose to be an early adopter, and such issues happen when you are on the bleeding edge of technology.


I don't entirely agree with this statement. I was an early adopter of the Tivo 1 and I would expect that a 4th generation product should at least have basic menu functionality. I think they rushed the HDUI to market and it was not consumer-grade. I personally don't mind the glitches as I've seen Tivo fix and enhance everything through the years, but don't blame Baimo for having an expectation of a fully functional Tivo.

This isn't just Tivo; it's a lot of companies. Back in the day, you had to get it right the first time because nobody had access to patches. Now, Tivo, Microsoft and many others rely on the Internet to finish the programming and QA that should have been done prior to release.

-Tom


----------



## lessd

DPF said:


> Cranbers and Jacksonian,
> 
> This doesn't sound like a full lockup. The issue you are describing sounds more like more of a hold-up that actually does release after a while. I see this on my premiere as well.
> 
> I have to chalk it up to a network issue. WHen the TiVo is trying to acquire the graphic or "Album Art" for whatever is playing, along with the Discovery bar stuff. It will sit and not respond. Once it times out (the "Album Art" to the right of the menu gets a generic graphic inserted) then function returns.
> 
> If this is it, it kind of sucks as consumers network functionality is going to vary immensely. If the menu function is tied to this, there will never be consistent performance of the UI.
> 
> -DPF


The HDUI should work independently of the network and give you the information quickly with place mats for the art so when or if TiVo get the art that can then display it, if your network slows down, or the Internet system goes out (outside your home) the TP/TPXL will hang up too much to use the HDUI. From my point of view the HDUI should work quickly Internet or not, I don't need the art to watch a recorded program, it's cute but unnecessary and i don't think anybody wants to pay a time price to see the art, another thing is the download limit now being used be some cable co (Comcast give me 250Gb) as i may not want to use up my bandwidth to get the TiVo art each time I go into some HD menus.


----------



## dcborn61

ldobson said:


> Well whether you like it or not, you choose to be an early adopter, and such issues happen when you are on the bleeding edge of technology.


I don't understand those who make excuses for TiVo. This is not a general purpose computer. This is a device whose whole function is to record TV programs and play them back later. When that functionality doesn't work, it is on the manufacturer, not the fault of the "early adopter."

If you buy a toaster, it better at least toast.


----------



## moguitars

dcborn61 said:


> If you buy a toaster, it better at least toast.


:up:


----------



## ldobson

dcborn61 said:


> I don't understand those who make excuses for TiVo. This is not a general purpose computer. This is a device whose whole function is to record TV programs and play them back later. When that functionality doesn't work, it is on the manufacturer, not the fault of the "early adopter."
> 
> If you buy a toaster, it better at least toast.


Its not really an excuse and its not even specifically limited to TiVo. I would say that the functionality to record TV programs and play them back later is there with the Premiere, are you seriously saying those features on your unit do not work? No. Its the issues that surround any new CE device that you dont like, there is bugs with everything that is manufactured, and most are not known when they ship, thats why they are called 'bugs' and are fixed at a later date. Sorry but if you are to buy in to the new platform, you have to accept that there are going to be bugs, otherwise go buy a VHS player.


----------



## RoyK

ldobson said:


> Its not really an excuse and its not even specifically limited to TiVo. I would say that the functionality to record TV programs and play them back later is there with the Premiere, are you seriously saying those features on your unit do not work? No. Its the issues that surround any new CE device that you dont like, there is bugs with everything that is manufactured, and most are not known when they ship, thats why they are called 'bugs' and are fixed at a later date. Sorry but if you are to buy in to the new platform, you have to accept that there are going to be bugs, otherwise go buy a VHS player.


Horsehockey!


----------



## ldobson

RoyK said:


> Horsehockey!


Sorry Roy, no bridges here for Trolls.


----------



## shaun-ohio

well i got my premier xl today, took the new software upgrade, got it set to the hd menus, and i havent had one problem with it yet


----------



## RichB

I had been running my PXL in antenna only mode.
I got FIOS hooked up today and I could not add a season pass from the Find Programs. No matter how I try, it goes back to the get a season pass window and none are added.

The guide has not been fully loaded but the programs were there. I will try again later tonight. This must be a bug.

- Rich

EDIT: Good news,

The Season passes worked after the guide completed to load.


----------



## crxssi

ldobson said:


> Its not really an excuse and its not even specifically limited to TiVo. I would say that the functionality to record TV programs and play them back later is there with the Premiere, are you seriously saying those features on your unit do not work? No. Its the issues that surround any new CE device that you dont like, there is bugs with everything that is manufactured, and most are not known when they ship, thats why they are called 'bugs' and are fixed at a later date. Sorry but if you are to buy in to the new platform, you have to accept that there are going to be bugs, otherwise go buy a VHS player.


I have to agree with the OP. The number of problems reported for the S4 are unacceptable. Customers purchasing them are not "early adopters"... this is the 4th generation of the device. TiVo DVR's are not a new technology.

Having random freezing and lockups are not minor bugs. If I purchased a new model car and it started cutting off the engine randomly and forcing me to wait minutes during a "restart", I would declare it a "lemon". If I then heard that LOTS of people are having the same problem, it would declare the whole model line defective.

As for him switching back to a VCR... ???? Perhaps return the device and continue to use the S3/HD?


----------



## Dubfire

Happy to report that a day after the latest update (the one that went live on Friday night) - I have not had a single lock up and the HD menu is way faster to the point where it is more than acceptable. I had Tivo in the past with DirecTV and then when I upgraded to HD, I had to give up my Tivo with DTV. Been with comcast for about 8 months and just had it with their DVR. This is by far a much better experience and I'm happy to be back with Tivo. I'll continue to be patient asa they iron out the kinks.


----------



## brasscat

it's working well for me too!


----------



## iceman527

The last three lockups I have had after updating to 14.1c has been while using netflix. Anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## DaveWhittle

iceman527 said:


> The last three lockups I have had after updating to 14.1c has been while using netflix. Anyone else having the same issue?


Not yet, but I only watched an hour show on Netflix with no probs (14.1c).


----------



## moguitars

I've had one lockup since 14c and it happened when I tried to scroll down beyond the bottom of the initial window within My Shows.


----------



## baimo

baimo said:


> It is easy for you to be calm if you only experienced one lockup. I have had lockups since day1 with this box. It is my first tivo and has been a bad experience. I called Tivo on the phone and they told me to return the box to best buy. Fortunately I read this forum and realized that the tivo csr's were not updated regarding the issue. So I read the forum switched to sd menus and really like the tivo box( I also have a HP Mediasmart server). I recently converted from dtv to cablevision and could not stand their dvr-cablebox(sa 8300hd0).
> Anyway, SaturdayI saw the message that I had a sw update available and restarted my box. It installed and I was using the hd menu and freezing all over again. I am going to keep using the sd menu until al the glitches from the hdui are worked out.
> I bought a new modern tivo and really expect the new interface to work. My dtv boxes had a modern interface working for a couple years now.
> I will try again (and this time reboot after the switch to hd menus), but honestly you can not expect the average consumer to be reading this forum and thread in order to have their tivo working. I am happy Margaret is here, but the csr's at tivo should be knowledgablke about their products.
> 
> This is not good support


Well you are correct that I bought this tivo a few days after it was released. But I did not know it. I walked into best buy for a tivo and they told me this was the correwct one. 
However had they told me it was a new model I would have been happy as I would know I was buying something that would be outdated quickly. I still think it ios yoo buggy to have been released.
This is not a new company and the changes do not seem to be so dramatic that they would not be prepared for this. i mean they did make hd dvrs


----------



## BlackBetty

ldobson said:


> Sorry Roy, no bridges here for Trolls.


LOL. I'm surprised it took Roy till page 4 to show up. He must have been busy bashing in other threads.


----------



## RoyK

BlackBetty said:


> LOL. I'm surprised it took Roy till page 4 to show up. He must have been busy bashing in other threads.


Some things just beg for a bashing. A statement that it's reasonable for a product highly promoted and advertised for two features - the HD interface and more state of the art hardware (including dual core processor) to be sold with neither of them working is one of them.

There's no sign near the Premieres at my local Best Buy saying "Early adopters only. It may be weeks or months before this product works as advertised."


----------



## falcon26

I agree their. Tivo promotes their new HD interface to the world and it only works have the time and the fact that the new tivo has a dual core cpu yet only uses one :-( is also really lame imo...


----------



## suzook

I def notice a big speed increase with the hd menus....While i wouldnt call it speedy, it works ok.


----------



## ldobson

BlackBetty said:


> LOL. I'm surprised it took Roy till page 4 to show up. He must have been busy bashing in other threads.


To be fair to Roy there are ALOT of threads on the board to bash, we just have to be pacient.


----------



## rattlebone

My Premiere updated to the 14.1c yesterday. The menus are faster and no issue seen with lockups. No issues with podcasts or Netflix. 

I am very impressed with the Tivo Premiere so far. 

I have never seen a DVR that did not have problems. The Comcast and DirecTV units I have used had bugs and problems. At least Tivo is working to resolve any issues people are seeing.


----------



## cranbers

Now that the Harmony one, stuck in menu screen issue is resolved (was old codes from previous tivo) I don't have any issues now. I watched multiple shows last night using the hd menu and I had no issues. 

I wasn't able to use the hd menu's much because I was afraid (it was harmony one codes all along witht he issue) 

The new hd menu is actually pretty neat, Screen shots with good info for the different shows, linking directly to netflix episodes like the office. Also showing good suggestions and why for the bar in the top.

I really hope though the speed improves to the point of instantly showing up. A 2 or 3 seconds hesitation is definately annoying when the menus are loading. Considering how much ram this thing has and the horse power, I hope it is to that kind of performance.

I can't comment on the hd menu prior to 14.1c sense i barely used it, but the speed is tolerable now.


----------



## NotVeryWitty

I just set up my two new Premieres on Saturday morning (from two S2DTs), so I've only had the 14.1c software from the start. I had planned on switching to the SD menus right away, but when I noticed the new version number, I decided to stick with the HD menus long enough to see what all the excitement was about.

As of this morning, I have not had a single crash or lockup, and I'm keeping the HD menus. There have been a few times where doing some operation has caused the screen to go black for 10-15 seconds, but it's always managed to revive itself.



cranbers said:


> I can't comment on the hd menu prior to 14.1c sense i barely used it, but the speed is tolerable now.


For me, the speed of the HD menus has been mostly tolerable as well. I didn't think I would have much use for the Discovery Bar, but my wife has actually used it a few times and loves it. My internet speed (Fios) is 10 Mbps right now, but it's being upgraded to 25 Mbps on Friday (along with a switch to Fios TV from Charter cable). I am interested to see if the faster internet speed will have any effect on the menu update speeds. Tivo definitely needs to work hard at improving the performance a lot more, even for people with slow internet speeds.


----------



## DPF

lessd said:


> The HDUI should work independently of the network and give you the information quickly with place mats for the art so when or if TiVo get the art that can then display it, if your network slows down, or the Internet system goes out (outside your home) the TP/TPXL will hang up too much to use the HDUI. From my point of view the HDUI should work quickly Internet or not, I don't need the art to watch a recorded program, it's cute but unnecessary and i don't think anybody wants to pay a time price to see the art, another thing is the download limit now being used be some cable co (Comcast give me 250Gb) as i may not want to use up my bandwidth to get the TiVo art each time I go into some HD menus.


That's exactly what I mean. There should be no hook there. Having it there will dramatically and detrimentally affect the units performance out in the field. Relying on network performance which TiVo has no control over is recipe for disaster.

The only reason I can see for it from their point of view (if it's intentional and not a bug) is to have the discovery bar populate to see ads and such. Other than that, it should all just populate in the periphery. If it doesn't get there in time, who cares.

On my unit, if my connection goes down I can't play a show by selecting play on the menu. It tells me a network connection is needed for this "feature". However, it will play if I hit the play button instead of selecting play. That sounds more like a bug, but may be a symptom of the overall network requirement within the framework of the UI function.

-DPF


----------



## gweempose

NotVeryWitty said:


> My internet speed (Fios) is 10 Mbps right now, but it's being upgraded to 25 Mbps on Friday (along with a switch to Fios TV from Charter cable). I am interested to see if the faster internet speed will have any effect on the menu update speeds.


My guess is that you already have a fast enough connection to yield the best possible results. I have a 60 Mbps connection with low latency, and the HDUI still lags.


----------



## lessd

gweempose said:


> My guess is that you already have a fast enough connection to yield the best possible results. I have a 60 Mbps connection with low latency, and the HDUI still lags.


This could be the TP/TPXL or the TiVo.inc web server being slow when overloaded, I have a fast Internet service and when downloading from MS I get about 3MB/sec but other sights give me as low as .3MB/sec, a 10 to 1 difference. I don't know how to measure the TiVo sever speed but i think the speed of the HDUI dependence on your total Internet connection speed is a bad decision on TiVos part, as TiVo has little or no control on that speed. I have noticed now and then my Series 3 guide data connection has failed for no apparent reason but because i have 13 days of forward guide data the next download will pick up all the missing data, so unless the failure keeps going for the nest 10 days i may never know my TiVo outside network is down. Using the HDUI I will sure notice that the TiVo outside network is down. This could also help explain the difference experiences users are having with new TP units, some people are having problems some are saying what problems, if this is network related the problems can't be easily fixed.


----------



## bkdtv

For those curious, the 14.0c software doesn't enable the second core; Linux is still configured to use only one core.

The improved performance in 14.0c was attained through other means, i.e. optimizations to the Flash UI application itself.



lessd said:


> I don't know how to measure the TiVo sever speed but i think the speed of the HDUI dependence on your total Internet connection speed is a bad decision on TiVos part, as TiVo has little or no control on that speed.


I don't understand why TiVo designed it that way.

Dish Network licensed and uses most of the same images (from Rovi?) for its new ViP922 DVR. That DVR doesn't require an Internet connection to download images; instead, Dish Network downloads a large cache of images over satellite to the DVR's hard drive. It would make sense for TiVo to maintain a similar cache on disk.


----------



## Monty2_2001

Sure hope they get that 2nd core done soon. That needs to come after any major bugs and before new features.


----------



## jbird327

I switched back to the HDUI after the vC update. No crashes yet but I did have it stall when using Ch down to go through my recordings. It just sat there with the spinning circle - going back to live TV and back to the menus seemed to correct this. The HD menus seem slower to respond at times, the main menu will sit there for maybe 10 - 15 secs before the images/live TV start to populate. It is connected to my FIOS network by CAT5, 35Mbps.


----------



## rattlebone

People sure like to complain in the forums.

I can wait a few seconds for a menu to update. The update makes the menus quick enough on my Premiere (12 Mb/sec DSL). All is reliable so far after the update.

The Premiere is working out fine with OTA TV reception and Netflix streaming.


----------



## Mike-Mike

rattlebone said:


> People sure like to complain in the forums.
> 
> .


:up: you can say that again...

i have had about enough of it, this forum is a wealth of information but people on here are just seething with negativity..

I have only had my TPXL for a few hours, but I have used it non stop, and have had no issues either, OTA


----------



## aaronwt

jbird327 said:


> I switched back to the HDUI after the vC update. No crashes yet but I did have it stall when using Ch down to go through my recordings. It just sat there with the spinning circle - going back to live TV and back to the menus seemed to correct this. The HD menus seem slower to respond at times, the main menu will sit there for maybe 10 - 15 secs before the images/live TV start to populate. It is connected to my FIOS network by CAT5, 35Mbps.


Really? 10 to 15 seconds? Mine are fully populated after 7 or 8 seconds. And it only takes 1 to 2 seconds to populate. Sometimes they populate in under a second. 
But they typically start to populate after 4 to 6 seconds. But bottom line is when I start timing it when I hit the TiVo button, everything is fully populated in 7 to 8 seconds on all my boxes on my 35/35 FiOS connection.


----------



## lessd

bkdtv said:


> For those curious, the 14.0c software doesn't enable the second core; Linux is still configured to use only one core.
> 
> The improved performance in 14.0c was attained through other means, i.e. optimizations to the Flash UI application itself.
> 
> I don't understand why TiVo designed it that way.
> 
> Dish Network licensed and uses most of the same images (from Rovi?) for its new ViP922 DVR. That DVR doesn't require an Internet connection to download images; instead, Dish Network downloads a large cache of images over satellite to the DVR's hard drive. It would make sense for TiVo to maintain a similar cache on disk.


Does Dish use its own system to download guide and other information like the cable systems do ? that may make a big difference as TiVo has no direct connection except using whatever Internet provider you happen to have.


----------



## iceman527

The tivo was working fine with two shows recording and one transferring from tivo hd. Then all of a sudden it wouldn't play any recorded shows. I tried going to live tv and the screen was just blank. Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## crxssi

lessd said:


> Does Dish use its own system to download guide and other information like the cable systems do ? that may make a big difference as TiVo has no direct connection except using whatever Internet provider you happen to have.


So what exactly happens to a Premiere's menus when one's Internet connection is down?


----------



## bkdtv

crxssi said:


> So what exactly happens to a Premiere's menus when one's Internet connection is down?


You lose the poster images and the ability to search. You can still watch all of your recordings.

Pull the ethernet cable (or wireless adapter) to see for yourself.



lessd said:


> Does Dish use its own system to download guide and other information like the cable systems do ? that may make a big difference as TiVo has no direct connection except using whatever Internet provider you happen to have.


AFAIK, Dish Network downloads the images via satellite at certain periods of the day/week. I don't see why TiVo couldn't do the same using broadband, however.


----------



## lessd

bkdtv said:


> You lose the poster images and the ability to search. You can still watch all of your recordings.
> 
> Pull the ethernet cable (or wireless adapter) to see for yourself.


\

You are correct and from my point of view this is a *BIG* problem for TiVo as less knowledgeable customers will just get frustrated, real frustrated.


----------



## lessd

bkdtv said:


> AFAIK, Dish Network downloads the images via satellite at certain periods of the day/week. I don't see why TiVo couldn't do the same using broadband, however.


Thats what the Series 2 and Series 3 do and unless your Internet is out for over a week the TiVo works just fine and you may never notice that your Internet is down VIA the TiVo. With the TP you will notice it quickly.


----------



## crxssi

bkdtv said:


> You lose the poster images and the ability to search. You can still watch all of your recordings.


Universal search, guide search, or both? I would be very disappointed if they tied guide search to require the Internet...



> Pull the ethernet cable (or wireless adapter) to see for yourself.


I can't, I haven't decided to purchase a Premiere yet. Would like to have faster network and more space, but the lack of features, lack of backup, the HD menu issues, and freezing/rebooting stuff doesn't make my wallet itch to be used quite yet.


----------



## bkdtv

crxssi said:


> Universal search, guide search, or both? I would be very disappointed if they tied guide search to require the Internet...


Under the HDUI, there is only one search.

If the customer switches back to classic, then they have all classic functionality available, including title search, without an Internet connection.


----------



## jimboc22

iceman527 said:


> The last three lockups I have had after updating to 14.1c has been while using netflix. Anyone else having the same issue?


I just started having that same problem last night. It locked up once while scrolling through my queue and then every time I tried to watch a movie it would lock up for a couple of minutes then restart itself. Last week I had been streaming Netflix with no problems. Last night was the first time I've tried watching a Netflix movie since last Thursday so it may have something to do with the 14.1c update that occurred over the weekend. My other network functions, Youtube, and MRV are still working fine and I'm still able to connect to TiVo so I don't think it's my network.

Do you have to reset your router and re-setup your TiVo's network connection after TiVo locks up in order to access the network again?


----------



## crxssi

bkdtv said:


> Under the HDUI, there is only one search.
> 
> If the customer switches back to classic, then they have all classic functionality available, including title search, without an Internet connection.


Until they remove the classic interface.... (I assume that will happen at some point, since they will want to force people to be able to see their additional advertising, and will want to stop having to maintain the classic interface)


----------



## jrm01

TrueTurbo said:


> Is the Premiere XL supposed to show an intro movie on boot-up!? Like you, I've only seen the THX logo followed by the TiVo Character in a spotlight. Isn't this all that's supposed to happen?


On the older units you could get the intro by pressing the TiVo button followed by the "0" key. Have you tried that?


----------



## bkdtv

crxssi said:


> Until they remove the classic interface.... (I assume that will happen at some point, since they will want to force people to be able to see their additional advertising, and will want to stop having to maintain the classic interface)


TiVo told me the classic interface would always remain an option for those without (a) broadband Internet, and/or (b) HDTVs.


----------



## Mike-Mike

jrm01 said:


> On the older units you could get the intro by pressing the TiVo button followed by the "0" key. Have you tried that?


hey thanks, I just tried that and it did work, but I have the TPXL so all i got was the THX followed by the tivo dude in the spotlight.. but regardless, my son wanted to see it and now he can since he wasnt here when I set it up


----------



## puckettcg

Was doing fine - first lockup on 14.1c last night. I guess I'll be twittering Margret.


----------



## flaminiom

I never got a notice, but browsing here I looked and I'm at 14.1c. I switched back to HDUI and things do seem improved, at least with the top level menus/functions. There's some waiting with the green circle thing, but the menus feel much more responsive. I'll keep it at HDUI for a few days and see if it's tolerable. So far, so good.


----------



## DPF

pucket,

Was this a real lock-up or just a waiting for downloads thing. i.e. did you have the ZOOM! thing in the video window?

I ask because I have not had one lock up since th update, but my intermittent network issue causes green circles for up to two minutes before the system frees itself up. This is a separate issue. Due to how TiVo handles the graphics for the show you have highlighted and the discovery bar. If your network is bogged down and the tivo can't retrieve what it's looking for, it will just......wait.....

-DPF


----------



## lessd

DPF said:


> pucket,
> 
> Was this a real lock-up or just a waiting for downloads thing. i.e. did you have the ZOOM! thing in the video window?
> 
> I ask because I have not had one lock up since th update, but my intermittent network issue causes green circles for up to two minutes before the system frees itself up. This is a separate issue. Due to how TiVo handles the graphics for the show you have highlighted and the discovery bar. If your network is bogged down and the tivo can't retrieve what it's looking for, it will just......wait.....
> 
> -DPF


To me that a problem, I would the TiVo to just put a place-mat down after 1/2 second or less of no Internet response than try again after some time, keep the TiVo working even if the Internet is down, I know some functions will not work but that should not stop you from the functions that can work without an Internet connection like getting to and watching a recorded program or going through your list of now playing programs etc.


----------



## sdzc

rattlebone said:


> People sure like to complain in the forums.


Should people not complain about the "greatest thing to ever come to Television" according to Tivo?

The Premiere, of which I will most likely be buying (out of full disclosure), was marketed with huge fanfare and has completely missed the mark to Tivo's most established and core customers, which is the people on this board.

To someone new to Tivo, they probably would have a negative view of the unit if they had to deal with the plethora of problems these units have.

The one thing about this board that has always bothered me is that some Tivo employees come on and announce things that are positive to the company (which is fine), but they keep quiet when there is anything negative. How about some updates to quell the fears and perhaps keep people from returning so many units to Tivo and to stores.

These forums are a FREE source of customer feedback for Tivo and I just wish they would provide more updates on fixes to the problems that have been surfaced.


----------



## philhu

Well, counting on a third party internet connection so much is just waiting for a disaster.

They need to cache data/icons/pictures, etc. They need to display place boxes, THEN fill them in.

Expecting a high speed connection at all times is really bad

Microsoft does that, Windows stalls when the connection dies. They should queue up the rqst and go on....

I get my premiere tonight. I hope I am not disappointed. I'll probably end up in old mode

I got it mostly for network speed of pulling shows off of it


----------



## lessd

philhu said:


> Well, counting on a third party internet connection so much is just waiting for a disaster.
> 
> They need to cache data/icons/pictures, etc. They need to display place boxes, THEN fill them in.
> 
> Expecting a high speed connection at all times is really bad
> 
> Microsoft does that, Windows stalls when the connection dies. They should queue up the rqst and go on....


+++1


----------



## philhu

innocentfreak said:


> For those who get lockups after 14.1c and have Twitter, I would suggest you send a message to Margret Schmidt AKA TiVodesign on twitter.


I have twitter but really never used it.

How do you 'tweet' someone. I am seeing lockups, reproducable with a specific file.

I try to transfer it from a TivoHD (MP4/AC3) and it errors with 'Cannot transfer, error #86'. Then if I hit only option 'Don't do anything', it locks up bigtime. Needs powerplug pull at that point.


----------



## vansmack

TiVoMargret said:


> If anyone experiences lockups with this new update, please send email to my first name at tivo.com and include your TiVo serial number, date and time of the lockup, and what you were doing at the time. We want to track these down. Thanks!
> 
> --Margret


You don't have to use twitter - you can follow the instructions above and send Margaret an email.


----------



## orangeboy

philhu said:


> ...I am seeing lockups, reproducable with a specific file.
> 
> I try to transfer it from a TivoHD (MP4/AC3) and it errors with 'Cannot transfer, error #86'. Then if I hit only option 'Don't do anything', it locks up bigtime. Needs powerplug pull at that point.


Unless you are using TiVo Desktop Plus, more than likely you won't get resolution for this. You inclusion of codec information (MP4/AC3) tends to make me believe you are using pyTivo or Streambaby to transfer. Since those are 3rd Party RYO applications, TiVo support won't be able to troubleshoot them. If you are using TiVo Desktop Plus, I think the codec type would be irrelevant because I believe TDP transcodes video files into mpeg2 before or during transfer...


----------



## Jimbo713

Anyone have problems with downloads from Amazon not happening with the Premiere? I BOUGHT Avatar and it never downloaded.


----------



## aaronwt

I've downloaded one rental TV show and several of pieces of free content on several of my Premieres. the downloads started a few seconds after ordering them.


----------



## mvnuenen

Jimbo713 said:


> Anyone have problems with downloads from Amazon not happening with the Premiere? I BOUGHT Avatar and it never downloaded.


Nope. Just last night I ordered a HD rental from Amazon OD (to be intended to be viewed immediately) and it did download instantly. However, it did take a while before it was completely downloaded (like 1-2 hours) so it did kind of defeat the purpose of the "On Demand". My AppleTV almost shows the HD on demand movies instantly after ordering them.

I did notice however, while I was going back & forth between the different menu's that the Amazon download-in-progress disappeared from my NPL. However, a few minutes later it was there again.


----------



## philhu

orangeboy said:


> Unless you are using TiVo Desktop Plus, more than likely you won't get resolution for this. You inclusion of codec information (MP4/AC3) tends to make me believe you are using pyTivo or Streambaby to transfer. Since those are 3rd Party RYO applications, TiVo support won't be able to troubleshoot them. If you are using TiVo Desktop Plus, I think the codec type would be irrelevant because I believe TDP transcodes video files into mpeg2 before or during transfer...


well, the mp4/ac3 was wrong.

These are tivo to TIVO transfers, MRV. I do use pytivo, but this is not related to it. These items are on tivo 1 transferred From a pytivo nas server. Once they are on Tivo 1, I can play them, etc, but cannot MRV them to tivo 2 (the tivoPremier).

Anywayz, saying that, I figured it out. These are files on a 'hacked' tivoHD, with encryption off (It was off and hacked for exactly 2 weeks). Trying to transfer using MRV, an unencrypted show causes this.

The solution is to use Tivo Desktop to xfer the file from tivo 1, to the pc. It loads as a .tivo file, then you can use Tivo 2 to browse the Tivo Desktop location and pull it that way. That works fine.

The reason this works is that xfer using tivo desktop (or any web client for that matter), strips the tivo encryption and puts on an external DRM encryption, which seems to be smart enough to allow unencrypted input and still puts the drm on the output.


----------



## cranbers

Jimbo713 said:


> Anyone have problems with downloads from Amazon not happening with the Premiere? I BOUGHT Avatar and it never downloaded.


If this happens let amazon know and they will credit you. I rented/paid for a movie 3 times, not thinking it would charge me for each time because it would never download. It finally did, sometimes it was delayed by a few minutes, but when your renting you get a bit antsy and inpatient.

They credited me for 2 of them. The tivo is definately not a good system in this regard, there should be feedback saying if the downloaded started or finished correctly.

I think right now your tivo is told to fetch a movie and it does, but there is no confirmation itw as downloaded successfully or if you watched it. I have a feeling once its on your box, its up to your box to count the 48 hours and automatically delete it. I'ts not like netflix or whatever that will actually say you watched this movie on this date and are this far into it, would you like to resume playing, that is pretty awesome,

can you imagine if netflix came up with on demand new releases? They would have way too much power is my guess so the powers that be won't allow it.


----------



## aaroncgi

Jimbo713 said:


> Anyone have problems with downloads from Amazon not happening with the Premiere? I BOUGHT Avatar and it never downloaded.


We had this problem with Amazon, it was the Avatar free preview which our Premiere was advertising in the menu for a couple weeks. We tried it three times. Each time it said it was successful and that the program would show up in our Now Playing list within 30 minutes. It's never shown up.

Since it was free, we don't really care about credit, but it's still annoying. Having Netflix available means we probably won't use Amazon much at all, but we do have a $10 credit for Amazon rentals thanks to Tivo. So hopefully that will work.


----------



## jmX

Jimbo713 said:


> Anyone have problems with downloads from Amazon not happening with the Premiere? I BOUGHT Avatar and it never downloaded.


I've purchased the newest episode of mythbusters every week for 5 weeks, and 4 of the times the download started instantly, and 1 time it never showed up. Since it was a purchase rather than a rental, i simply re-initiated the download and it worked the 2nd time around, but I can certainly confirm the system isn't 100% flawless.

Jon


----------



## falcon26

Same thing happens to me when ordering any movies from Amazon. I order it and it will not start downloading till about an hour later and it takes like 2 hours to download and I am on a wired connection and have 28MB connection. And their are times when it never downloads...


----------



## Mike-Mike

i have found Amazon to be slow at downloading, I have always gotten my items, but they do seem to take a long time


----------



## cranbers

Hd movies on amazon seem to take almost as long to download as it does to watch.

I have no idea of the size of the file or download speed. No doubt multiple gigabytes(5) in addition to a file transfer speed cap. I have 22mbps, shoudl take roughly 45minutes at that speed, so not sure how slow that is. But I think the speeds are throttled to 10mbps. so an hour is typical for HD movie for me. So you definitely need to let it buffer for a good 15 minutes before starting.


----------



## almighty

cranbers said:


> Hd movies on amazon seem to take almost as long to download as it does to watch.
> 
> I have no idea of the size of the file or download speed. No doubt multiple gigabytes(5) in addition to a file transfer speed cap. I have 22mbps, shoudl take roughly 45minutes at that speed, so not sure how slow that is. But I think the speeds are throttled to 10mbps. so an hour is typical for HD movie for me. So you definitely need to let it buffer for a good 15 minutes before starting.


Amazon HD is encoded at 5Mbps, so you should be able to calculate the file size based on its length. A 60 minute show would yield a file size of about 2.2 GB. I do know that I downloaded a free V episode in HD, and it completed in about 20 minutes (give or take, I wasnt timing it, but certainly was not 45 minutes).


----------



## aaronwt

Amazon downloads were over 30mbs for me.

It was certainly very fast for the hour long HD TV show I downloaded. And when I checked the speed I remember it being over 30mbs. It could have even maxed out my FiOS connection. I'll need to order another title to see.

EDIT: I just checked a previous post (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7879769#post7879769)
I made about Amazon in early April. The Amazon download speeds were 32mbs on my FiOS 35/35 connection.
I saw no throttling.


----------



## Jimbo713

Well - it turns out that my Premiere box, unable to download from Amazon, is going back to be replaced with a new one. Tivo, Amazon, and I worked together to conclude the box is bad.


----------



## b_scott

got the update. does seem like the HD menus are just a bit faster. But i don't know if i'll keep them yet.


----------



## darock159

still impatiently waiting for the new update. I force a connection several times a day, but still no joy


----------



## ehoskins

darock159 said:


> still impatiently waiting for the new update. I force a connection several times a day, but still no joy


I just did the same thing. I think we'd know by now if the update was causing horrible problems


----------

